# Rain out



## fcbandgdog1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Since it is going to be a rain out...I may sit around and tye some bucktails and flies and our some rubber tails tomorrow. Anyone else staying in? Might be fun to hang and shoot the Sh&%.
Frank


----------

